

Ask HN: How did you evaluate your early idea or problem? - sparknlaunch12

How did you evaluate your early idea or problem?<p>For example you thought of an idea or product - what steps did you take to determine it was worth pursuing? Through the process how did the idea change?<p>Or another example, you thought of a problem that needed solving - what did you do to test if the problem needing solving? How did you determine the solution to the problem?
======
robfitz
I try to avoid self-referencing, but since it _does_ answer your question,
here's my idea creation/testing thought process[1] and a walkthrough of an
example I'm currently working on[2].

Joel (of Buffer) also did an awesome write-up of how he validated that
idea[3], which is probably the best practice for freemium or subscription
ideas.

[1] [http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/12/how-i-come-up-
with...](http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/12/how-i-come-up-with-new-
startup-ideas-in-4-steps/)

[2] [http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/02/an-example-of-
how-...](http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/02/an-example-of-how-im-
currently-validating-a-project-idea/)

[3] [http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-week...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-
how-we-did-it)

~~~
sparknlaunch12
No need to re-invest the wheel. I am looking for any real world examples.

The three links are really useful.

[1] - Good example of using the canvas approach to driving out ideas.

[2] - Real world example.

[3] - Really like Buffer. Some useful information here. There Building Buffer
series looks promising: <http://blog.bufferapp.com/category/building-buffer>

------
APuschilov
What i found helpful when thinking about some types of ideas (e-commerce) is
looking at reviews of existing businesses to discover all sorts of things.
I've also written it down: [http://ifigure.de/quick-idea-validation-using-
reviews-59.htm...](http://ifigure.de/quick-idea-validation-using-
reviews-59.html)

~~~
sparknlaunch12
Thanks for the link. Really interesting approach to identifying customer
values and customer pain points.

Did you use this approach for rank panel?

------
poppysan
I'd recommend the business model canvas and the book 4 steps to the epiphany.
The lean way is to make hypothesis about your product or idea, and then get
out of the building and see if people would like it. Then, if its worth it,
pursue. If not then pivot.

 __*edit sorry for the buzz-word spree.

~~~
sparknlaunch12
Have you applied this to your own startup? How and when did you use the
canvas?

------
rmATinnovafy
Whats with the over thinking?

Have an idea?

Market it now. Forget about the MVP. Focus on finding people who will pay for
your idea. Dedicate a short time to this. No one is buying? Forget and
iterate.

Don't waste too much time validating the idea from your point of view. Let
people and their money tell you that.

You can't be afraid of selling. A startup is a business, however you may put
it. And businesses survive on sales.

